# Should you take a break inbetween iui cycles????



## wishful think

Hi, I just got my af so iui #1 didnt work for me. Just wanted to get your opinions on whether its better to go straight into round 2 or take a break inbetween cycles. What have u done??? Is there a better success rate with going ahead or holding off. Will be starting my meds tomorrow if I am to go ahead. Would love to hear your stories x


----------



## LittleBird

I took a break last cycle, but only because I was traveling so I couldn't do the meds and monitoring. But I remember reading awhile back someone was on their 3rd cycle of Clomid and finally got a BFP and then a bunch of people were chiming in, saying that they didn't have success on 1st or 2nd cycles, but were more successful after that... I guess their theory was that the meds were still in their system and helping things along.

So, I guess there might be reasons for continuing cycle after cycle, but I'm at the point where I'm thinking about taking some time off, so I think it really depends on what works best for you.


----------



## Eva After

Hi there, Sorry your first one didnt work!
I am currently on the same boat. had a IUI exactly 2 weeks ago (Aug 3rd) I just got AF today and blooody devestated, no pun intended.

So I called up the fertility clinc today, im gunna wait for next period, as I dont have donor sperm organised. I also asked her if i should go on clomid for this period, she said not too, BUT should I?


----------



## wishful think

Sorry eva after. I know how u feel. If they said no I would take their advice. Maybe the clomid might mess up your lining for your next cycle.


----------



## monalisa81

sorry for the BFNs :hugs: :hugs:

I had my first IUI last month, ended with a BFN and doctor wanted to give a 1month break to give my body time to recover. But, we're using injectables, maybe natural IUI cycles or clomid cycles can be back to back.


----------



## Chris77

I took a break between each of my 6 IUI's....all for financial reasons though. Sadly, it didn't help but I wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## babyhopes13

My first IUI didn't work either. Today we did the second, without break. We plan on doing the third one if this one doesn't work, and then we'll take a 1 month break.
Baby dust to everybody!


----------



## Springy

Medically I don't think there is any reason to stop. The only reason my doctor advises breaks is for the mental (and financial) aspects of things. Mentally it's good to not be under pressure to conceive ..... I did 3 medicated cycles back to back to back earlier this year and then took some time off. We aren't sure if this cycle doesn't work if we will take another break or if we will go straight to another medicated IUI cycle.


----------



## zanDark

I'm sorry your first IUI wasn't successful :hugs: I know how disappointing that is!! 

I think it's up to you whether you want to take a break or not...I took a break because I was too disappointed at my failed IUI that it brought me crashing down...I just want to relax for a couple of months and not worry about getting pregnant before trying again with a calmer attitude...but that's just me :) I hope your next IUI is a successful one!:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I did 4 IUI cycles back to back. 
clomid-natural (due to ovarian cyst)-clomid-clomid

4th one was successful. :thumbup:


----------



## Almost Mama

i didnt take a break between cycles... 7 straight months of iui's... and all of the (not so) fun that comes with it.
lucky #7 was our big break.
i was afraid if i skipped a month, we'd miss our lucky shot!

baby dust!


----------

